# DIY INLINE HEATER. Drill FX5?



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Not sure I would want to drill my FX5 in case it doesn't work, you want to sell it in the future, etc. I would instead get one of these and then use your heyco fitting and put the heater in there, that way if it doesn't work, the heater dies, you want to sell the fx5, you want to put it in a different spot in your filtration chain, etc.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I know the risks... If I want to sell it(and I doubt I'll ever be moving away from this one) I can put a 30 dollar lid on it. 

To get a water filter housing big enough to hold the filter, I will spend nearly 70 bucks. It is a 16 inch long heater. 

If I don't put it in the lid I will make a pvc housing or buy a lifeguard unit.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> I know the risks... If I want to sell it(and I doubt I'll ever be moving away from this one) I can put a 30 dollar lid on it.
> 
> To get a water filter housing big enough to hold the filter, I will spend nearly 70 bucks. It is a 16 inch long heater.
> 
> If I don't put it in the lid I will make a pvc housing or buy a lifeguard unit.


Ok, didn't know the size of the heater, or that you can buy new lids for half the price of a water filter housing. I guess go for it. lol. This is the DIY section.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

good luck and take alotta pics



on a sidenote...why dont they make a filter w/ built-in heater?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

There are a few options out there but I don't care for them. Eheim has one. 

I was just doing my filter clean up and got to thinking though... Maybe it was that it was after 1 am and my ambien was starting to kick in.... But I really do think it can work. Just need to examine the lid to get the best idea on it.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

Optix said:


> good luck and take alotta pics
> 
> on a sidenote...why dont they make a filter w/ built-in heater?


Eheim have plenty i currently have a pro 3 350T (2173) and have used a 2232 in the past best filters 
eheim nearly always have a thermal version in their ranges


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

@Overstocked 
It may work but the element in the Eheims is similar to a kettle element.
no harm in testing it seeing as a replacment lid is so cheap but i would not let the heater touch any plastics inside the FX5 it will make a mess of them for sure.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

robbowal said:


> @Overstocked
> It may work but the element in the Eheims is similar to a kettle element.
> no harm in testing it seeing as a replacment lid is so cheap but i would not let the heater touch any plastics inside the FX5 it will make a mess of them for sure.


I don't think it will make a mess of them. IT is an ordinary aquarium heater. There is always going to be water in there.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> I don't think it will make a mess of them. IT is an ordinary aquarium heater. There is always going to be water in there.


It will make an interesting test then, seeing as the heater will be in an enclosed space probably running hot to heat the fast flowing water. i have known heaters to deform the plastic suction cups from the heat, hence the caution regarding plastics.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

robbowal said:


> It will make an interesting test then, seeing as the heater will be in an enclosed space probably running hot to heat the fast flowing water. i have known heaters to deform the plastic suction cups from the heat, hence the caution regarding plastics.


I run two heaters in my sump on my 125gal and they don't stay on all the time, despite roughly 1000gph of water flowing through it. They barely come on in all reality.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I've decided to do DIY pvc inline. The parts cost me a total of 13 bucks so it was easier. Couldn't find the right fitting for the heyco, but could have ordered one if I really wanted. 

Will post pics in a few.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

here it is roughed out. Will glue it together and tape tonight.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey I was just wondering, as I have never seen this done before, how do you account for the heater cord? Like where do you seal the tube and still allow for the heater cord to come out to get plugged in?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

The black piece is a heyco cord grip. It will actually grip on to the heater itself, right at the "water line" mark. 

This thread shows roughly how mine will be configured. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/36257-diy-external-heater-56k.html

Here is what the fittings look like


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

And you don't ahve this thing up and running yet...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> And you don't ahve this thing up and running yet...


I would, but I am at work! Work till midnight and back at 8 am so it might be monday before it is in place.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

You could glue it up while at work... No one would mind the smell of PVC cement...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> You could glue it up while at work... No one would mind the smell of PVC cement...


If i didn't have a jar of pvc cement sitting on my desk at home, I would have just bought some today when picking up the parts. but..... i do, so spending 4 bucks for something i already have is silly!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

90% assembled.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh I see, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I installed it at 1 am last night, seems to be running well.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Running great. Might start selling these housings so people can take their existing heaters and put them in. Have enough fittings to build several.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I think I can sell these custom made for your heater/configuration/hose size for about 30 dollars shipped, any interest?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry to awake a dead thread. I was wondering how the cord grips work because of the heaters minimum water level. On my heater if I inserted it in one, the water wouldn't be tall enough. How do you deal with this?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

The cordgrip holds onto the heater above the minimum water level in every one i've tried. It is only gripping onto about 1/4-1/2 inch of the heater, and you push it all the way to the plastic at the top. 

I've done about 15 of them now and never had a problem.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> The black piece is a heyco cord grip. It will actually grip on to the heater itself, right at the "water line" mark.
> 
> This thread shows roughly how mine will be configured.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/36257-diy-external-heater-56k.html
> ...


Where do you get these...order or can they be found at Lowe's?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I have some I can prob sell you. You won't find them at any local hardware stores.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

This inline heater is kicking strong. LOVE having it out of the tank.


----------

